# New Predator in my town/out in the country I should say



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 3, 2011)

We just got notified,by the sheriff, that someone has been jumping people's property, during the night, for the last 2 weeks, they are not stealing goats, but cutting their throats and leaving!!!!!!!!  I am so mad and other crazy thoughts in my head over this!!!!!  They haven't been able to find the person, just get reports from the people out here about murdered goats!!!! This is so unbelievable, I don't understand why they would do it, "religious" thing? one sick pup is out here? I wouldn't think something like this is common it's plain crazy to me. 
 O.k. I had to share this craziness and I hope they catch the horrible person doing this. I live in West Texas and thought the coyotes would be our only problem. Who would of thought!!! Just sick.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2011)

It doesn't matter where you live or even if you have animals or not.  Humans are always the biggest threat.  

Sorry to hear about this, I hope they catch whoever it is.  Does Texas allow for the lethal defense of your property?  If so I think I would be sitting out in the field at night with a .357.  But I have night vision goggles .  Sick puppy like that needs to be culled from the herd.   

We had a situation here recently where someone was leaving goat heads on the porches of houses in a VERY affluent neighborhood.  

Fortunately they discovered the perpetrator was buying the heads at the local gourmet grocery store.


----------



## emily (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. Do they not have anything better to do? Come on. People work hard for their animals, I can't imagine how the people in your area feel. But I agree with Jodie, sit out in the field with night vision goggles and a gun and cull them from the herd. Loons like that need to be gotten rid of. It's all survival of the fittest....We need to get rid of the unfit.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 3, 2011)

I knew people were/could be a problem, but not like this. I guess man kind still throws me for loops.  Why did the perp. leaving them like that? I was semi, kind of relieved you said they were getting them from a store. 
  It's just one crazy world, right when you think you've heard it all


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 3, 2011)

emily said:
			
		

> Wow. Just wow. Do they not have anything better to do? Come on. People work hard for their animals, I can't imagine how the people in your area feel. But I agree with Jodie, sit out in the field with night vision goggles and a gun and cull them from the herd. Loons like that need to be gotten rid of. It's all survival of the fittest....We need to get rid of the unfit.


 People in town are protecting their copper, with deadly force and I totally agree with you.


----------



## MsPony (Mar 3, 2011)

People are idiots. We always have a horse show that coincides with school being let out. Some seniors that had just graduated decided one year, that injecting the show horses with heroin would be funny.

Not funny, as the horses died.

Ew, and the other day I was showing a rabbit to some local college kids, giving them a chance. They asked me if they could get the rabbit high. I took the rabbit, said no, and walked away. Dang idiots.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 3, 2011)

That is horrible. I agree I would be sitting outside waiting for them.  I can not even imagine what I would do if I found any of my animals like that.  I would probably die.  Hope they catch the horrible person and lock them up and throw away the key. That makes me so . Watch out for your babies.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 3, 2011)

It's crazy, Google'd reasons they might be doing this, and I would guess it's for those "things" that believe in worshiping that other "thing", I could be wrong , but a month ago I seen an add on CL about a certain group looking to recruit. Ya'll catch my drift?  It might be them, I read something about using goats blood, I mean, why cut a goats throat and leave it? But I could be wrong and it could be like those hooligans that think giving horses heroin or asking about getting rabbits high is fun!!! Who knows , but they are cull in my book, they jump my fence I know my Texas laws and will follow threw with it.  People in the city are shooting addicts  that are stealing their copper from their work trucks and other valuable items for their next fix. It's getting ridiculous out there.  The Crazies!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 3, 2011)

I'D BE GETTING MY GUN


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 3, 2011)

poorboys said:
			
		

> I'D BE GETTING MY GUN


Yeppers, last night me and my boys got a coyote, it had hold of one of the neighbo's Boer kids, it's waiting for the next "thing" that gets in it's way.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

This world is going to heck in a hurry...  the fact that anyone goes out and does this to our beloved four legged family members.... OOO!!   my family has it bad enough living in the white mountains of NH with: mountain lion, wolf, coyote, fox, fisher, weasel, black bear, bobcat, lynx, abandoned & let loose dogs... then add in bored teens who think there is nothing better to do than vandalize someone's property... people_(Edited to: spell correct)_ who deliberately go out and kill animals (whether for "religious" reasons or just for the heck of it) are clinically mentally ill.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 3, 2011)

Ugh... Makes me want to get a really BIG dog...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

That is awful!!!  What a world we live in...Just sick...I cant even imagine going out in the barn in the morning and finding that.  How devasting.


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 3, 2011)

That's disgusting...

My sophomore year in high school (spent here in Wyoming) some kids from the rival school left a dead horse (our mascot was the Mustangs) on the front lawn the morning after Halloween. Someone also beheaded a black dog and lopped him over one of the track hurdles...

This really concerns me...these are my future coworkers and classmates?


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 4, 2011)

Go ahead...make my day.


----------

